

I Quit My Job Today. (And So Can You) - cwal37
https://medium.com/the-coffeelicious/i-quit-my-job-today-d2adfe3c048e

======
djmanning
I read down to the part where she said she had savings and a partner to rely
on. That's great that she has a safety net...which gives the author a choice
to quit at all. She kind of slides that information in at the end when it's
pretty important to the equation of just saying, "screw this."

~~~
kostyk
Exactly. I wish i could quit right now.

